# A little delivery today!



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Duke


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O yea a little delivery, you poor soul LOL!

Nice selection, enjoy!


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice :smoke2:

Yeah i wanted to pick up one of those Patel Bro wooden cigars at my local shop but i didnt have $145 to throw down on one+ there were 3 types and i have never smoked any of them.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, nothing good to smoke there.......:smoke2:

Nice pickups! Be sure to take pictures when your big delivery comes in!!!


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice delivery! someone will have a very nice holiday season


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Really nice. I love those Sopranos. Where'd you order from?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sweet!! that's an awesome delivery!! I need to get something like that.  that RP setup is sweet. Haven't had those but I did smoke a Patel Bros Next the other night and that was delightful. Still need to try an Onyx ad Soprano though. Looks like a sweet spot you got there too. All those pipes. Have an extra room? I could use a change of pace.  jk... like it, nice delivery you got there. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

that patel box is happenin' lol.

never seen one before


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

wow...that is one HELL of a delivery!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome love to a review on those LaFloridita's


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Really nice. I love those Sopranos. Where'd you order from?


 The Rocky Patel cigar box came from smokingpipes.com

The Sopranos and a Maduro Mad House Monster deal came from Holts

Artisan Nic Conn Robusto 5 Pk Pack of 5 Natural 5 x 50 1
A F Dbl Fuente Sun Grown 5 Pk Pack of 5 Natural 6 3/4 x 50 1
La Floridita Fuerte Robusto Box of 20 Dark Natural 5 x 50 1
Onyx Reserve #4 Box of 20 Maduro 5 x 44 1
Pinar Habano Sun Robusto 5 Pk Pack of 5 Natural 5 x 50 1
all from Famous

and

Rocky Patel 1992 Vintage Toro

(Packaging: Box of 20)

Arturo Fuente Maduro Exquisitos

(Packaging: Box of 50)

from Cigar Place


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Sarge said:


> sweet!! that's an awesome delivery!! I need to get something like that.  that RP setup is sweet. Haven't had those but I did smoke a Patel Bros Next the other night and that was delightful. Still need to try an Onyx ad Soprano though. Looks like a sweet spot you got there too. All those pipes. Have an extra room? I could use a change of pace.  jk... like it, nice delivery you got there. :thumb::thumb:


Thank you, there's always room for a friend that smokes!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Thank you, there's always room for a friend that smokes!


Simply awesome


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Those CAO's are tasty!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

one or two in there that are smokable I guess.....Holy crap! enjoy! You guys sure are trying to help the economy out!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice delivery! I'm liking the pipe p0rN too! :tu


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Thank you, there's always room for a friend that smokes!


why thank you... if that's the case I should take a 6 hour trip and head down there. then again it would probably be a blizzard and end up being a 12 hour drive.  I'll bring my own cigars. But I have been really wanting to check out pipes & it looks like we could find something for me try there.  certainly not short on utensils or baccy. It was pipes or cigars and the latter won but I'm still really interested in trying my hand @ pipes. Just to poor and timid right now to give them a go.   meh, maybe that'll be my 2011 job. Get my hands on a pipe and get into that world too.  can never be smoking too much good tasty baccy. again, awesome package you got there today. :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a "little" delivery is quite the understatement! Some great sticks in there and believe I saw a good assortment of pipe tobacco as well! Great combination! I never seen those RP Bros sticks come in such a container or tower I should as, as those you received! What a neat piece!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

You know Duke...you might consider stocking up on some pipe tobacco...lookin' a little low there...empty jars and all...

Nice pics, bro. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

awesome sticks, some one is related to Santa, and someone was really good this year:tea:


----------

